# 9/17 AM ride north of Boston



## powbmps (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone want to meet up for a ride early Saturday, maybe ~8?  Thinking of checking out Lynn Woods, but am open to other suggestions.  Never ridden anywhere in the area.

Not looking to hurt myself, but wouldn't mind adding a little excitement to my life.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 15, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Anyone want to meet up for a ride early Saturday, maybe ~8?  Thinking of checking out Lynn Woods, but am open to other suggestions.  Never ridden anywhere in the area.
> 
> Not looking to hurt myself, but wouldn't mind adding a little excitement to my life.



See if Austin is around, he lives in Lynn and rides Lynn Woods all the time. You definatly want a guide there, and probably smart to not ride that place alone. If I have the time I would LOVE to get back there but this weekend looks bad for me.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks MR.e.  I shot him a PM.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2011)

I would take you up on it, but I am tied up on Saturday morning.

Have you tried Landlocked Forest in Burlington or Harold Parker?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 15, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Thanks MR.e.  I shot him a PM.



Don't take Lynn Woods lightly, that place eats man & bike for breakfast. A five or 6 mile ride there feels like 15 at the places near me that I previously (pre Lynn Woods) considered very technical. Some leg / knee armor is also a good idea, most of your time is riding on solid rock, drops, steep ups & steep rollers every where. The place is very humbling!!!!

Go do a search of the MA forum over on MTBR for more info.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm headed to FOMBA/Bear Brook on Saturday morning with a couple friends if you want to ride along.  We'll be leaving the Depot Road parking area around 9:30.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 16, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> I'm headed to FOMBA/Bear Brook on Saturday morning with a couple friends if you want to ride along.  We'll be leaving the Depot Road parking area around 9:30.



Thanks for the invite.  I've actually been wanting to check that place out.  Sent you a PM.

I should probably save Lynn for a time when I'm not solo.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Thanks for the invite.  I've actually been wanting to check that place out.  Sent you a PM.
> 
> I should probably save Lynn for a time when I'm not solo.



Sounds like a good plan.  Give me a heads up whenever you come down, I'll gladly give you a tour.


----------

